# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Tuesday 06th November



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Tuesday 06th November, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
NaughTTy
slineTT & D6TTR
TT02OOT & Mrs TT02OOT
Amaranth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Aye!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Aye!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hiya Penny,

I wasn`t sure at ADI whether I could make it and low and behold its on Mums birthday. Bugger!

However I have booked the Christmas do firmly reserved for whatever day its on. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

but


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

We'll be there, Nic & I.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT02OOT said:


> We'll be there, Nic & I.


Nice one Paul.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else wanting to join us?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Shameless bump!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night. Thanks to everyone who came along. 

So glad we asked them to turn the fire down otherwise we would have roasted!! :lol:

Thanks to those of you who gave me your Xmas Party menu choices too. I'll update that thread shortly. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks very much for organising another great evening Penny - that Chicken and prawn sizzler was luverly (as were Dave's onion rings and all the spare chips!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: You piggy-wig!!


----------

